# uomini e donne



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

In questo periodo in cui sui social si condividono inviti a boicottare Sanremo per combattere la violenza di genere e la politica si divide tra citofonisti e pesci azzurri, vado anch'io alla ricerca di un argomento assolutamente superficiale in grado di dividere e portare allo scontro verbale. Pertanto....
Secondo le vostre esperienze, percentualmente e a livello statistico personale, includendo anche le informazioni date dal solito cugino, _troieggiano_ (ovvero si dan da fare con più partner senza farsi problemi e senza dirlo) di più gli uomini o le donne?
Sfogatevi senza requie e senza pudore, tirate fuori tutte le frustrazioni sopite.
Se riuscite  a essere autoironici anche meglio.
Buona discussione....


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Nettamente le donne. Disclaimer.. non le donne sono tutte troie, ma in questo periodo storico sono sempre più loro a prendersi ''vacanze'' che gli uomini. I fattori sono tanti. Indipendenza economica, meno paura del giudizio sociale, mariti piu accomodanti, social molto impostati sull'immagine (punto di forza piu femminile che maschile), effetto domino e di imitazione, reazione a sistema sociale precedente che le vedeva soggiogate.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Eppure la Scienza (lescienze.it) dice il contrario:
"Il problema del diverso comportamento di accoppiamento tra sesso maschie e femminile ha una base biologica, e precisamente negli studi sui moscerini della frutta svolti a partire dal 1948 da Angus J. Bateman. Egli mostrò infatti come i maschi di tali insetti avessero, rispetto alle femmine, diverse strategie per raggiungere il successo sia nell'accoppiamento (il numero di partner sessuali) sia in quello riproduttivo (numerosità della prole). Inoltre, Bateman dimostrò l'esistenza di una forte correlazione tra il successo di accoppiamento e quello riproduttivo.

Tenuto conto che una singola cellula uovo è più "costosa" da produrre di un singolo spermatozoo, la capacità di produrre una prole dei moscerini della frutta femmine  appariva così limitata dalla loro capacità di produrre cellule uovo, mentre nel caso dei maschi il successo riproduttivo sembrava  condizionato dal numero di femmine inseminate.

In definitiva, questi studi supportavano la teoria secondo cui gli animali maschi sono competitivi e promiscui  e le femmine non competitive ma selettive."

E' appagante sapere che non differiamo così tanto dai moscerini della frutta.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ma per fortuna ci viene incontro psicologi-italiani.it a spiegarci il perché Peggy Guggenheim, donna, fosse sessualmente promiscua:
"*Miss Guggenheim era evidentemente stata profondamente ferita dalle ripetute separazioni coniugali dei genitori, dall’improvvisa morte del padre nella tragedia del Titanic, e poi dell’abbandono di sua madre.".*

Tuttavia..."*il fatto è che la signora Guggenheim si è sposata due volte, aveva due figli, e questo denota almeno una certa, seppur forse minima, capacità e desiderio di impegnarsi e di intimità."*


Ah, beh.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Si ringrazia invece Vanity Fair per aver riportato la situazione alla parità:
"Non è così vero che le donne preferiscono gli uomini che hanno un passato molto avventuroso. Lo dimostrano i ricercatori delle università di Swansea, Bristol e Nottingham, secondo cui il numero ideale di persone con cui ognuno vorrebbe che il partner fosse andato a letto è tre. E le aspettative sono le stesse sia per le donne che per gli uomini: la promiscuità maschile non sarebbe molto più tollerata di quella femminile. Lo studio è stato pubblicato sul Journal of Sex Research."


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

"Vita da mamma" ci illumina sulle ragioni per cui il 3 è considerato il numero perfetto:
" i Pitagorici davano ai numeri anche una rappresentazione geometrica, disegnandoli sulla sabbia con l’aiuto di piccole pietre. Il tre era classificato come numero triangolare perché disponendo i sassi, si otteneva un triangolo. Tutt’oggi, la sua rappresentazione geometrica  è il triangolo, che esprime l’unità di due punti lontani nello spazio, con un terzo punto situato più in alto."


Quindi se uomini e donne considerano 3 il numero perfetto dei partner del partner, e il numero perfetto rappresenta un triangolo. uomini e donne amano il triangolo. E questo spiega tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

L'aria di Milano è inquinata, nella zona dove abiti , caro Danny sicuramente di sostanze diverse dal solito  banle inquinamento.
Intanto io conosco solo donne che hanno un amante alla volta. Per capirci marito e amante.
Mentre conosco uomini che hanno moglie ,amante, amante.
A me da fastidio il solo pensiero che ce ne sia piu di una, ecco non lo sopporto.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'aria di Milano è inquinata, nella zona dove abiti , caro Danny sicuramente di sostanze diverse dal solito  banle inquinamento.
> *Intanto io conosco solo donne che hanno un amante alla volta. Per capirci marito e amante.
> Mentre conosco uomini che hanno moglie ,amante, amante.*
> A me da fastidio il solo pensiero che ce ne sia piu di una, ecco non lo sopporto.


Fammi fare dei calcoli, allora.
Conosci uomini che hanno ben più di due donne per volta.
Donne che hanno solo due uomini per volta.
Oh, qualcuno qui sta al palo, eh.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Fammi fare dei calcoli, allora.
> Conosci uomini che hanno più di due donne.
> Donne che hanno solo due uomini.
> Oh, qualcuno qui sta al palo, eh.


 qualcuno di sicuro


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> qualcuno di sicuro


Eh sì.
Devo dedurre quindi che dalle tue parti ci siano pochi uomini accaparratori e tante donne monotraditrici.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Eh sì.
> Devo dedurre quindi che dalle tue parti ci siano uomini accaparratori e donne monotraditrici.


esatto, standard dai  50 anni in su  lui


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Quindi dovrei concludere che dalle tue parti le donne sono più propense percentualmente a tradire rispetto agli uomini, che si dividono pertanto in gioppini (secondo la terminologia locale) e accaparratori.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'aria di Milano è inquinata, nella zona dove abiti , caro Danny sicuramente di sostanze diverse dal solito  banle inquinamento.


Oggi come tanti altri giorni si vedono le montagne, quindi inquinamento bassissimo dell'aria.
Forse l'acqua. Io bevo quella Vera, deve essere quella.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi dovrei concludere che dalle tue parti le donne sono più propense percentualmente a tradire rispetto agli uomini, che si dividono pertanto in gioppini (secondo la terminologia locale) e accaparratori.


non ho detto questo, ho detto quelle che conosco. Sono monotraditrici
I maschi che conosco (traditori) colgono dove si può


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi come tanti altri giorni si vedono le montagne, quindi inquinamento bassissimo dell'aria.
> Forse l'acqua. Io bevo quella Vera, deve essere quella.


dovrebbe essere solo diuretica però


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dovrebbe essere solo diuretica però


Boh controllo gli ingredienti.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ho detto questo, ho detto quelle che conosco. Sono monotraditrici
> I maschi che conosco (traditori) colgono dove si può


Anch’io.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io.


@Eagle72 perchè a te risultano più troie donne?


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ho detto questo, ho detto quelle che conosco. Sono monotraditrici
> I maschi che conosco (traditori) colgono dove si può


Non è molto diverso come concetto.
La donna tradisce legandosi a un solo partner per volta.
L'uomo tradisce con più partner per volta, beccando dove trova.
Ma se la donna tradisce con uno, l'uomo con tre... due uomini non tradiscono. O sbaglio?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non è molto diverso come concetto.
> La donna tradisce legandosi a un solo partner per volta.
> L'uomo tradisce con più partner per volta, beccando dove trova.
> Ma se la donna tradisce con uno, l'uomo con tre... due uomini non tradiscono. O sbaglio?


No.
Perché c’è un mondo che non tradisce, anche se non è rappresentato qui.
E, dopo il tradimento, non vogliamo vederlo neppure intorno a noi.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Perché c’è un mondo che non tradisce, anche se non è rappresentato qui.
> E, dopo il tradimento, non vogliamo vederlo neppure intorno a noi.


Io vedo tante., ma proprio tante donne che tradiscono e tanti uomini che non hanno alcun interesse a farlo.
Ma è un mio piccolo e particolare punto di vista.
Devo dire anche che di solito la donna "cede" alle offerte dell'uomo, è soggetto passivo.
Chi si mette in gioco, come uomo, è già traditore, è deciso e sa come portare a casa il risultato.
Gli altri uomini invece sono mediamente dei tranquilloni.
Non si accorgono di niente e giocano con gli hobby.
La differenza sta nella passività o meno dei soggetti in gioco.
Le donne attive, che si propongono, sono più rare.
Ci sono, sono meravigliose, certo.
Magari non tutte quelle che mi si propongono ultimamente su Instagram.
Quelle o sono fake e non so che accidenti vogliano o sono palesemente zoccole. A pagamento.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non è molto diverso come concetto.
> La donna tradisce legandosi a un solo partner per volta.
> L'uomo tradisce con più partner per volta, beccando dove trova.
> Ma se la donna tradisce con uno, l'uomo con tre... due uomini non tradiscono. O sbaglio?


Sbagli. Non consideri giovani stalloni liberi..





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @Eagle72 perchè a te risultano più troie donne?


Nel giro amici e conoscenti si. Popolazione statistica 45 enni, con piu figli, livello culturale alto, mariti presenti con grande attenzione per figli e famiglia.. mogli post gravidanza, momento di vacanza, con idealizzazione principe a cavallo non come il bruto di mio marito! Dopo scoperta una parte è stata perdonata un altra no e ancora si sta a mangia i gomiti per la cazzata. Parlo di un campione di 5/6 coppie.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Gennaio 2020)

Uomini.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non è molto diverso come concetto.
> La donna tradisce legandosi a un solo partner per volta.
> L'uomo tradisce con più partner per volta, beccando dove trova.
> Ma se la donna tradisce con uno, l'uomo con tre... due uomini non tradiscono. O sbaglio?


e chi lo sa, degli altri due


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e chi lo sa, degli altri due


Beh, se gli altri due andassero con donne anche loro, anche le donne sarebbero pluritraditrici.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, se gli altri due andassero con donne anche loro, anche le donne sarebbero pluritraditrici.


no dipende con chi vanno, se vanno con separate o single. Le donne sono di più degli uomini


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Al giorno d’oggi i più carini sono gay!







P.S. Qui si dovevano scrivere cazzate, vero?


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sbagli. Non consideri giovani stalloni liberi..
> Nel giro amici e conoscenti si. Popolazione statistica 45 enni, con piu figli, livello culturale alto, mariti presenti con grande attenzione per figli e famiglia.. mogli post gravidanza, momento di vacanza, con idealizzazione principe a cavallo non come il bruto di mio marito! Dopo scoperta una parte è stata perdonata un altra no e ancora si sta a mangia i gomiti per la cazzata. Parlo di un campione di 5/6 coppie.


mai pensato che gli uomini sono meno romantici e quindi meno avezzi a farsi sgamare?


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no dipende con chi vanno, se vanno con separate o single. Le donne sono di più degli uomini


Io conosco un po' di single maschi. Servono?
Non hanno nessuna. Ultracinquantenni, carini, teneri, accoglienti.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al giorno d’oggi i più carini sono gay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è una cazzata. Di solito sono i più fighi.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mai pensato che gli uomini sono meno romantici e quindi meno avezzi a farsi sgamare?


Si. Anche. In generale puo essere che dopo la bottarella chiudono, voi costruite castelli di sabbia in riva al mare.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non è una cazzata. Di solito sono i più fighi.


Ecco perché non vai a ruba. Pensano che tu sia gay  questo spiegherebbe anche perché ci sia inizialmente una fase di grande confidenza


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io conosco un po' di single maschi. Servono?
> Non hanno nessuna. Ultracinquantenni, carini, teneri, accoglienti.


perchè sono single?


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si. Anche. In generale puo essere che dopo la bottarella chiudono, voi costruite castelli di sabbia in riva al mare.


esatto. Generalizzare sulla troiagggine femminile è un luogo comune, solo al fine di denigrare la figura femminile. 
I maschi si accoppiano molto di più che le femmine


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mai pensato che gli uomini sono meno romantici e quindi meno avezzi a farsi sgamare?


Io sono maledettamente romantico, più delle donne che ho frequentato.
Se conosci donne romantiche  - mai incontrate - fammelo sapere.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si. Anche. In generale p*uo essere che dopo la bottarella chiudono*, voi costruite castelli di sabbia in riva al mare.


I seriali.
Gli altri vanno in Loop. Un po' come in questo caso:
:


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perchè sono single?


Perché non li vuole nessuna.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto. Generalizzare sulla troiagggine femminile è un luogo comune, solo al fine di denigrare la figura femminile.
> I maschi si accoppiano molto di più che le femmine


Nei moscerini.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono maledettamente romantico, più delle donne che ho frequentato.
> Se conosci donne romantiche  - mai incontrate - fammelo sapere.


quelle coinvolte sentimentale.All'inizio fanno le dure ma poi capitolano


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non li vuole nessuna.


Ma dai, coda avranno mai di così tremendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nei moscerini.


non solo. Ancora con gli insetti?


----------



## feather (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Eppure la Scienza (lescienze.it) dice il contrario:
> "Il problema del diverso comportamento di accoppiamento tra sesso maschie e femminile ha una base biologica, e precisamente negli studi sui moscerini della frutta svolti a partire dal 1948 da Angus J. Bateman. Egli mostrò infatti come i maschi di tali insetti avessero, rispetto alle femmine, diverse strategie per raggiungere il successo sia nell'accoppiamento (il numero di partner sessuali) sia in quello riproduttivo (numerosità della prole). Inoltre, Bateman dimostrò l'esistenza di una forte correlazione tra il successo di accoppiamento e quello riproduttivo.
> 
> Tenuto conto che una singola cellula uovo è più "costosa" da produrre di un singolo spermatozoo, la capacità di produrre una prole dei moscerini della frutta femmine  appariva così limitata dalla loro capacità di produrre cellule uovo, mentre nel caso dei maschi il successo riproduttivo sembrava  condizionato dal numero di femmine inseminate.
> ...


Nel libro "il mito della monogamia" spiegavano però che anche le femmine hanno l'istinto di scopare in giro per mettere in competizione gli spermatozoi al grido di "vinca il migliore!"
In pratica l'idea è di farsi scopare in breve successione da quanti più maschi aitanti possibile per dare la possibilità all'uovo, che appunto è costoso, di farsi fecondare dallo spermatozoo più cazzuto di tutti.

In pratica se ne potrebbe dedurre che la pratica biologicamente più ambita dalle donne è la gangbang


----------



## Lara3 (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Eppure la Scienza (lescienze.it) dice il contrario:
> "Il problema del diverso comportamento di accoppiamento tra sesso maschie e femminile ha una base biologica, e precisamente negli studi sui moscerini della frutta svolti a partire dal 1948 da Angus J. Bateman. Egli mostrò infatti come i maschi di tali insetti avessero, rispetto alle femmine, diverse strategie per raggiungere il successo sia nell'accoppiamento (il numero di partner sessuali) sia in quello riproduttivo (numerosità della prole). Inoltre, Bateman dimostrò l'esistenza di una forte correlazione tra il successo di accoppiamento e quello riproduttivo.
> 
> Tenuto conto che una singola cellula uovo è più "costosa" da produrre di un singolo spermatozoo, la capacità di produrre una prole dei moscerini della frutta femmine  appariva così limitata dalla loro capacità di produrre cellule uovo, mentre nel caso dei maschi il successo riproduttivo sembrava  condizionato dal numero di femmine inseminate.
> ...


Hai dovuto scomodare Drosophila, Vanity Fair e Pitagora per arrivare ad un postulato. Ma se scomodiamo anche i dati economici degli ultimi 20 anni notiamo che sono rimasti ben pochi maschi che fanno a gara per riprodursi. Inseminare 1 o 2 amanti non è più il loro sogno. Istinti primordiali che spariscono e spesso pur essendo in coppia stabile certi maschi hanno paura della responsabilità che implica una paternità.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non solo. Ancora con gli insetti?


Ecco una scusante per i neoscoperti traditori: possono dire: “ lo fanno anche i moscerini “!


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai dovuto scomodare Drosophila, Vanity Fair e Pitagora per arrivare ad un postulato. Ma se scomodiamo anche i dati economici degli ultimi 20 anni notiamo che sono rimasti ben pochi maschi che fanno a gara per riprodursi. Inseminare 1 o 2 amanti non è più il loro sogno. Istinti primordiali che spariscono e spesso pur essendo in coppia stabile certi maschi hanno paura della responsabilità che implica una paternità.


Ho visto un documentario su Netflix l'altro giorno che mostra il cambiamento di costume negli Stati Uniti.
Nel documentario veniva mostrato come un tempo l'attività sessuale fosse sempre successiva a una conoscenza tra i partner, che richiedeva tempi abbastanza lunghi. Una donna era generalmente ritrosa e concedeva la sua intimità fisica dopo aver relazionato a sufficienza con l'uomo. Mia nonna usava infatti il temine "parlare" per indicare due che uscivano insieme, ma questo su Netflix non è andato.
L'uomo doveva fare la "corte": ciò gli permetteva di credere di avere il controllo della relazione e di instaurare un legame in cui la virilità non subiva alcun giudizio esplicito. Facile essere maschi così, no?
Forse.
Poi il documentario passa a mostrare lo Spring Break in California. E lì, ovviamente, succede di tutto, ma generalmente da ambedue le parti si fa collezionismo sessuale, un po' come con i francobolli, anche se la fustella richiedeva solo l'uso della lingua, qui si va oltre. Quindi innumerevoli rapporti tra sconosciuti, che dopo aver fatto sesso non si vedranno mai più, senza alcun tipo di implicazione sentimentale.
Che poi non è tanto diverso da una qualsiasi vacanza a Benidorm, per dire.
Quando il sesso è svincolato totalmente da una relazione, prima di tutto svanisce qualsiasi costruzione parentale. I bimbi non sono divertenti.
E poi può anche fare paura, ad alcuni uomini. Perché lì, il giudizio della donna, che ha una quantità enormi di possibilità di confronto tra partner diversi, presuppone un maschio all'altezza. Non tutti lo sono.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Nel libro "il mito della monogamia" spiegavano però che anche le femmine hanno l'istinto di scopare in giro per mettere in competizione gli spermatozoi al grido di "vinca il migliore!"
> *In pratica l'idea è di farsi scopare in breve successione da quanti più maschi aitanti possibile per dare la possibilità all'uovo, che appunto è costoso, di farsi fecondare dallo spermatozoo più cazzuto di tutti.*
> 
> In pratica se ne potrebbe dedurre che la pratica biologicamente più ambita dalle donne è la gangbang



La rivoluzione sessuale, che poggia su solide basi scientifiche, come stiamo vedendo in tutto questo thread, ha  dato la possibilità a un certo numero di maschi di scoparsi tutte le donne gratuitamente. Per un maschio aitante è sicuramente una figata. Secondo me il '68 ha avuto successo perché gli uomini non vedevano l'ora di arrivare al 69.


----------



## Vera (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In questo periodo in cui sui social si condividono inviti a boicottare Sanremo per combattere la violenza di genere e la politica si divide tra citofonisti e pesci azzurri, vado anch'io alla ricerca di un argomento assolutamente superficiale in grado di dividere e portare allo scontro verbale. Pertanto....
> Secondo le vostre esperienze, percentualmente e a livello statistico personale, includendo anche le informazioni date dal solito cugino, _troieggiano_ (ovvero si dan da fare con più partner senza farsi problemi e senza dirlo) di più gli uomini o le donne?
> Sfogatevi senza requie e senza pudore, tirate fuori tutte le frustrazioni sopite.
> Se riuscite  a essere autoironici anche meglio.
> Buona discussione....


La mia statistica personale, pensando alla cerchia di amici e conoscenti, dice che sono più gli uomini ma c'è chi mente. Gli uomini tradiscono con le donne e queste donne, il più delle volte, sono mogli o morose di qualcun altro.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La rivoluzione sessuale, che poggia su solide basi scientifiche, come stiamo vedendo in tutto questo thread, ha  dato la possibilità a un certo numero di maschi di scoparsi tutte le donne gratuitamente. Per un maschio aitante è sicuramente una figata. Secondo me il '68 ha avuto successo perché gli uomini non vedevano l'ora di arrivare al 69.


Mia madre da ragazza sognava di poter mettere i pantaloni.
Per molte donne avere rapporti promiscui è stato mettere i pantaloni ovvero imitare la libertà come era interpretata dagli uomini.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia madre da ragazza sognava di poter mettere i pantaloni.
> Per molte donne avere rapporti promiscui è stato mettere i pantaloni ovvero imitare la libertà come era interpretata dagli uomini.


Ma sei sicura che gli uomini fossero veramente liberi in un mondo di donne che non lo erano?
Penso nel mondo attuale a una società che ha cancellato la libertà femminile, quella islamica (con le dovute differenze tra zona e zona, la Tunisia non è l'Arabia Saudita).
Un uomo è libero di stare con altri uomini.
Di ballare con altri uomini.
Ma per esempio in Iran non può avere rapporti prematrimoniali.
In alcuni paesi più integralisti non può rapportarsi con le donne per strada, i locali e i mezzi pubblici sono separati per sesso.
Quindi di questa libertà che te ne fai?
Sì, se hai i soldi puoi andare a Dubai a puttane, scopando le russe a pagamento (e infatti ce ne sono tantissime). 
Triste prospettiva, comunque.
La rivoluzione sessuale ha liberato entrambi.
Io, da uomo, ritengo che abbia, almeno inizialmente, consentito a chi ne aveva le possibilità di fare tanto sesso come prima, senza dover sottostare agli obblighi precedenti.
Per un uomo una lunga corte o la necessità di garantire la serietà di un impegno matrimoniale.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura che gli uomini fossero veramente liberi in un mondo di donne che non lo erano?
> Penso nel mondo attuale a una società che ha cancellato la libertà femminile, quella islamica (con le dovute differenze tra zona e zona, la Tunisia non è l'Arabia Saudita).
> Un uomo è libero di stare con altri uomini.
> Di ballare con altri uomini.
> ...


Cosa c’entra una società totalmente diversa in cui il controllo del sesso è prescrizione, al punto da prevedere la possibilità di avere più mogli, mogli, non amanti?

Io parlo dei cambiamenti avvenuti qui.
Cambiamenti che ho visto avvenire fin da bambina e che ho sentito teorizzare, esplicitare nei discorsi tra donne. Vi era una consapevolezza tra donne del popolo che oggi ci sogniamo. 
E l’idea di poter fare come gli uomini, mettere i pantaloni, grattarsi le palle, fare sesso senza giudizi era una ambizione delle donne che erano stigmatizzate se uscivano “per parlare” con due uomini diversi il sabato e la domenica. 
La “nomina” (che viene riproposta in televisione con programmi come Uomini e donne e GF) non era gossip, era pettegolezzo che rovinava la vita delle donne, ma non degli uomini.
Era comprensibile che le donne cercassero quella libertà. Ancora adesso si legge su fb (non si sente all’osteria del paesino di montagna) che “le ragazze fanno l’Erasmus per fare le troie”.
 Cosa significa quando ancora adesso le donne vengono definite (e si definiscono troie, zoccole, anche per esorcizzare la definizione dispregiativa) ma gli uomini continuano a vantarsi di incularsele e farle urlare, troie, ma a loro nessuno dice che fanno schifo (a parte me, prendendomi della figa di legno, tra il compiacimento delle zoccole, felici di sentirsi tali)? Significa che le donne sono libere? Hanno avuto la stessa libertà degli uomini? Usano questa limitata libertà per dare ciò che sentono con rispetto reciproco? 
Tutto questo non indica che da “volevo i pantaloni“ di mia madre si sia passati a “voglio compiacere i pantaloni “? Voglio essere libera come un uomo, ma mai lo potrei far sapere. E perché lui è un fighissimo playboy, io una zoccola?


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E perché lui è un fighissimo playboy, io una zoccola?


Uhm, sei sicuro che l'uomo che va con tante donne sia per una donna un fighissimo playboy?
E che una donna che va con tanti uomini sia meno ambita dello stesso uomo?
Dipende quello che vuoi farci.
Un progetto con un fighissimo playboy o con la corrispondente femminile credo interessi pochi, ma una vacanza più o meno lunga, anche di un'ora, a tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, sei sicuro che l'uomo che va con tante donne sia per una donna un fighissimo playboy?
> E che una donna che va con tanti uomini sia meno ambita dello stesso uomo?
> Dipende quello che vuoi farci.
> Un progetto con un fighissimo playboy o con la corrispondente femminile credo interessi pochi, ma una vacanza più o meno lunga, anche di un'ora, a tutti.


Boh leggi il mio stesso forum?


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh leggi il mio stesso forum?


Mio padre ha avuto tante donne, ma ha sempre dovuto nascondere il suo passato.
Per fare un esempio.


----------

